# I'm Back , well kinda



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

ok not really. Almost a year ago , I had a very serious accident. After about 10 months of being put back together the drs have given me some hope of resuming somewhat of a normal life. It will take another 2 yrs of therapy though. I am learning to be left handed, even though one finger dosen't work to good, because right arm only has 10 degrees of motion. Starting to remember more things & relearning others.

scrapiron/ Lindsay


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

We all walk a fine line every day taking so much for granted. I am thankful you are finding health and hope returning. Keep posting and sharing with others, all of us can learn from shared experience and triumph over tragedy. Maybe God's peace and healing be with you.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome back. Hope Hay Talk can be a good part of your returning to a new normal life. Totally agree with SVFHAY's post.

Shelia


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome back.
What happened to you?


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Has it been that long since we talked? Hope you get better. If you need anything let me know.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Glad to see your name on the screen again. I hope your recovery continues well and your recovery is complete.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Every time I look at the post someone made about the scrapiron prices I think, "I ain't heard from scrapiron in a month of Sundays" glad to hear you're back.....Godspeed on your recovery, it's hard work but the payoff is great!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Scrap, I have thought about you and wondered why the sudden silence.....now I know. Hang in there Scrap like you obviously have done....I have a feeling that you will get much better than you know at this time....people with desire usually do so. Stay active on ht and be a part of us when you can. Lindsey, it is good to have you back and to hear your voice.

Best Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome back scrap,hope you have a full recovery.

Everyone else be careful out there,farming is a dangerous occupation.!


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Welcome back. We will pray for your continued healing. Praise God you have come this far!


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome Back! May your recovery continue to be successful.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Really glad to hear you are back, what & when you can be.

I've been thinking about you, too. Didn't realize it had been that long since hearing from you. No excuse for not calling you to check in, but just haven't. Feel free to give me a call anytime.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Thankyou for the kind word & encourgement. I will be on as often as I can. It is difficult to use the computer yet. Oh well,it's all part of the therapy process. Right now the biggest thing is to be independent again! Still have to have assistance with most daily activites, bathing,dressing,getting braces & aircast off & on ect.
As I recover will probably have thousands of questions about grass,hay,cows equipment ect that I knew before the accident but now need to relearn.
I will attempt to get on puter every day or two. Thankyou everyone !!!

Scrapiron/Lindsay


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Well I/we, my wife was with me, got to spend most of day with doctors yesterday. We got nothing but GOOD NEWS !!!!! The only place that I am behind on my recovery is my right shoulder. Dr said, well with 16 pins, 4 anchors,some stainless wire, plastic string & damaged bones it is going to be a LONG SLOW recovery. He said he was in my shoulder for over 4hrs putting it somewhat back together. I will skip the gory details of what else he had to do on the repair & some of the other injuries.

That just goes to show everyone what kind of damage an animal can do to you. In my case it was a spooked horse, it could just as easily been my bull or a cow with a new calf. My cow horse did NOT mean to hurt me, I was just in the wrong place at that time. It is sure a life changer !

scrapiron/Lindsay


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Always could have been worse. Glad to hear the road to recovery may be a tad shorter for you.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

scrapiron said:


> Well I/we, my wife was with me, got to spend most of day with doctors yesterday. We got nothing but GOOD NEWS !!!!! The only place that I am behind on my recovery is my right shoulder. Dr said, well with 16 pins, 4 anchors,some stainless wire, plastic string & damaged bones it is going to be a LONG SLOW recovery. He said he was in my shoulder for over 4hrs putting it somewhat back together. I will skip the gory details of what else he had to do on the repair & some of the other injuries.
> 
> That just goes to show everyone what kind of damage an animal can do to you. In my case it was a spooked horse, it could just as easily been my bull or a cow with a new calf. My cow horse did NOT mean to hurt me, I was just in the wrong place at that time. It is sure a life changer !
> 
> scrapiron/Lindsay


Scrap.....I know exactly what you are saying....and it only takes a fraction of a second to forever change things. I am glad that the Good Lord spared you....and allowed you to still be the father of your family. Horses are mighty powerful creatures....and I have had a few close encounters with them and on them.

Regards, Mike


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Glad to hear you're getting good news Scrap. Will put in a prayer for your continued recovery


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

scrapiron said:


> Well I/we, my wife was with me, got to spend most of day with doctors yesterday. We got nothing but GOOD NEWS !!!!! The only place that I am behind on my recovery is my right shoulder. Dr said, well with 16 pins, 4 anchors,some stainless wire, plastic string & damaged bones it is going to be a LONG SLOW recovery. He said he was in my shoulder for over 4hrs putting it somewhat back together. I will skip the gory details of what else he had to do on the repair & some of the other injuries.
> 
> That just goes to show everyone what kind of damage an animal can do to you. In my case it was a spooked horse, it could just as easily been my bull or a cow with a new calf. My cow horse did NOT mean to hurt me, I was just in the wrong place at that time. It is sure a life changer !
> 
> scrapiron/Lindsay


I hear you Scrap! My wife was kicked in the face by her horse a lot of years ago. She was getting it ready for a show and a dog spooked it. The horse kicked at dog and my wife got it right in the face. She ended up with plate in her jaw and had to eat ice cream for like six weeks (that part didn't bother her a bit, she loves ice cream) while her jaw recovered. The horse never meant to hurt her either, just in wrong place at wrong time like you said.

I am glad you received good news from doctors and are on the road to recovery. Good luck on your path. Glad you are back with us on haytalk.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry to here of your troubles Scrap, my heart goes out to you and your family. Your accident might have taken your memory of HOW to FARM but it couldn't take away your DESIRE to FARM. You facing some bumps in the road just remember those bumps will become a mere annoyance as long as you have the DESIRE.

Best of luck,

Ben


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've been around cows for over 40 years and still have one that tries to surprise me once in awhile. The wife is under strict orders to never go out to the pastures or winter pasture by herself during calving time.

Sorry to hear of your troubles though, hope your road to recovery gets smoother in a hurry.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Being prey animals, horses are 1,200 lbs of fear (with a very small brain) that can explode almost instantly. Glad to hear you are on the mend Lindsay!


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

You are very lucky scrapiron someone is definitely looking over you


----------

